# ID Please. I beleve they are RBP's.



## schin101 (Jul 27, 2003)

I think these are RBP's. They kill and all. But I had a dead one, was about 3 inches. I didn't see any teeth. Any idea guys?


















They are always scared which makes me think that they are RBP's. And I've seen them take bites out of Goldies..

Sorry about the huge pictures. 1) it'll help IDing them, and 2) I don't feel like editing them and posting them on my site again.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

They look like red bellies. I think. Not to great a pic. I think they are rbp.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah that would be RBP's!!!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

yup they look like rb's to me


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Its a bad picture to judge, i think those look like pacus by the picture.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Take a clearer pic of the side of the body...we'll identify them for you...i'm sure you have at least more than one red in your tank...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Bad bad picture but, Nattereri. Redbelly. Case closed.

Moved to piranha identification


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I couldnt really tell with such a small pic







But to me they look like Red Belly P's.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Can you take another picture cause i still think those are pacus.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

those eyes look like pacu's they are too big, and he said it didn't have teeth...so i'm guessing pacu's, bad picture though


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

however they have spots like rbp, and the jaw on one looks like rbp's, are you sure they aren't mixed??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

schin101 hope u dont mind but i resized the pics for better id


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

second


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

if u want to know how to resize heres a link


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

lol can you get a picture of just one of the fish. Get your net and put it on the side of the tank and snap a picture. I think you got pacus there. How long have you had them.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Bad bad picture but, Nattereri. Redbelly. Case closed.
> 
> Moved to piranha identification


 your wrong


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Bad bad picture but, Nattereri. Redbelly. Case closed.
> ...


 Fraid not Fuzzy. Are we looking at the same picture? I'm looking at redbellies. What are you looking at?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

i'm leaning toward pacus on this one. look at the eyes of the guy lookin at you in the 2nd pic


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They are all P. nattereri except for one. It has appearance of SpiloCF which is usually intermixed with young red bellies offered for sale.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just look at the mouth people...that is not the mouth of a pacu.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

FohDatAss said:


> those eyes look like pacu's they are too big, and he said it didn't have teeth...so i'm guessing pacu's, bad picture though


yea them eye's look too big, but the jaw does look correct


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The teeth are hidden by thick lips or has lost its set and hasn't replaced it yet. Don't make that mistake.

I lightened the other photo. Note the body shape. I still hold with probably being spilocf.

Better photos would help.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

can you get a better picture of just one of the fish please. Try to take one of the side of your pacu or spilo.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

You're all wrong, those are gold fish if I ever saw one.
RBp's would be my next bet


----------

